# Lets see your pets!



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2011)

I thought we had a Thread running quite some time ago on this but I searched, searched more, and then researched and Ill be darned if I can find it soooooooo lets start one now. I have way too many pets at the minute myself! I have 1 126 lb 1/2 Rott - 1/2 Husky named Thor and he is 8 years old now and although he still runs and acts like a puppy he gets sire fast in his right front shoulder so we dont let him get all nutty if we can stop him as it really hurts him later! Then we have 2 resident cats that have lived here many years, Chubber (Orange Cat) and Toby the Black cat. Then last Thanksgiving when it was freezing over here a Mommy cat showed up on our back deck where the Turkey was resting in the grill after getting torn apart by a bunch of Meat eating monsters (My family). We put it in the grill as there just wasnt any room in the fridge. Along with Momma cat was 2 *tiny *little kittens. It was hard to believe they were even alive out there!!!! Soooo, with the turkey and an old cat carrier I rigged up a trap to catch them and I won!. Once all were trapped 1 by one the Momma cat didnt want anything to do with the kittens so down in the cellar she went and the kittens stayed up here. We wanted to get Momma fixed but just didnt have the money then with the holidays and the economy. She goes out during the day when she wants but sleeps inside at night. When we finally did have some extra money it was too late and now have another 4 kittens. We may keep one of them but thats it! So in order here are my pets.


----------



## jnmar (Mar 17, 2011)

Meet Risky, our Jack Russell. 15 lbs of endless energy, he will be 3 the end of April. I've owned dogs of all breeds all of my life and this is without question the smartest, most obedient best friend I've ever seen. He's totally house broken and has been since 8 weeks of age. He's with me on the ranch every day and rides whatever piece of equipment I happen to be on, he goes with us everywhere we go and a total pleasure to have around. I just wish he liked the Grandkiddos a little more. He's not a little people dog.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 18, 2011)

And then came "Fugly" our French Bulldog


----------



## fivebk (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's our two, Tiger (named for the Missouri TIGERS) is the Dachshund. He's anything but that. He's the sweetest most good natured dog we have ever known.

Now the Chihuahua 'aka' (mongo) is another story. He is very friendly with people he knows, but let a stranger show up (or the fedex/UPS man) and he turns into Rin tin tin/Cudjo.










BOB


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 18, 2011)

Thats what you call "small dog" syndrome......





That almost looks like it was a professional portrait Bob or are you just good with Photoshop!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 18, 2011)

This is our 5 year old Golden Retriever "Jack" after a nice long bath. He really likes the belly scratch part of the whole ordeal.


----------



## fivebk (Mar 18, 2011)

Mike, My youngest daughter has her own portrait studio. She was looking after them while barb and I were on a road trip. We returned home to find photos of " the boys " on the kitchen table.





BOB


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 18, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> That _*almost looks like it was a professional*_ portrait Bob or are you just good with Photoshop!










LOL now who's in the dog house?


As long as we're taking Bath pictures this is our three Yorkie/Poodle mix dogs. Sammie, Peaches and Felice.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 18, 2011)

What is in that bathwater Dan? It looks like those little dogs have been on a bender..................


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL some kind of doggy shampoo my wife put in there.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 18, 2011)

Hehehehe.....

I didn't realize they had rats that big in PA!





I don't even think Jack's ask could fit into that sink!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 18, 2011)

CMon Dan, You know you have to include my favorite pic of when you first
got Sammie!!!! I liked it so much I saved it on my computer!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL I also have it hanging on my refrigerator.


----------



## tdeyette (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, here’s the dynamic duo: Baby and Bubba
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
Looking less than impressed in their Halloween dress:




















Here they are being the normal devils that they are, no that glow in their eyes is not the flash... it's the devil about to come out!








And here is Sara the cat sitting with Baby in "dady's" chair! I think Sara is saying "Not so close Baby, back off"


----------



## Wade E (Mar 18, 2011)

The costume pic is a riot! The cat is not looking happy! Hehehe


----------



## Rocky (Mar 19, 2011)

Here are my two "kids," Louie, 3, inSeptember, in the foreground, an apricot Miniature Poodle and Gina, 9 in September, in the background, a white Standard Poodle. They are really a lot of company and sit and watch me tend to the wine. Great idea for a post!


----------



## gaudet (Mar 19, 2011)

So are they considered Porkies or Yodels??



runningwolf said:


> ibglowin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 19, 2011)

LMAO, That depends Gaudet down where you live they would be called gator bait I think.


----------



## scotty (Mar 20, 2011)

I dont own a pet. years in the deli business didnt allow for animals since i lived on the same property. 


BUT THEN THERES NEMO ACROSS THE STREET.






_ HAVE GROWN TO DISLIKE ANY ANIMALS AROUND ME UNTILL THIS CREATURE CHARMED ME WITH HIS WAGING TAIL AND BEGGING ANTICS._

*HE USES ME JUST TO GET A BISCUIT BUT I HAVE COME TO LOOK FOREWARD TO IT.



*

*I forgot to say how much i enjoyed everyones photos. *


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2011)

I knew you were a softy at heart, can I get a biscuit Scotty? Heheheh


----------



## Scott (Mar 21, 2011)

Our outside protecter Coco

















Here are our two new additions, adopted from Humane Society last Thursday. Greyhound/Irish Wolfhound mix. Some SOB dumped a litter out on the Hwy and they were split up between two counties. These girls they think are around 2 years oldwere the last two so couldn't split them up. Gracie and Nellie have a new home.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 21, 2011)

That is very good of you, Scott. Gracie and Nellie look very healthy and contented. We got Gina out of a bad situation when she was 2 and she has been the best pet that could ever be. They seem to sense that they have been "rescued."


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Mar 22, 2011)

My cats:

Snowball (my white russian mix) otherwise known as THE Czarina or devil-spawn (or a lot of other names I can't print here) depending on her mood:





And last years rescues:
Mama (or Mama-san considering the little ones were names after characters in a Japanese anime).





Orihime





Rukia (guarding the clean laundry...)


----------



## Wade E (Mar 22, 2011)

The mommy cat that had the kittens went out yesterday afternoon and never came back leaving us with those 4 - 2 1/2 week old kittens and they dont want to eat from the special bottle I ran out and grabbed at the last minute last night before the pet stores closed! Will most likely have to call a Pete affiliated rescue to come get them. Something must have happened to the Mommy cat as we let here out and she usually runs back in less then an hour!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2011)

If it is like a typical non-spayed mother cat, she spent the night out looking for a good time to plan her next litter............. She may be back shortly. Keep your fingers crossed that she will come back to the little ones.


----------



## scotty (Mar 22, 2011)

Wade said:


> I knew you were a softy at heart, can I get a biscuit Scotty? Heheheh










Wag your tail bark and breath heavily.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW those are pretty cats Dragonmaster. Wade the cat will return when she has another litter and her food stamps run out.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2011)

Bwahahahahahahaha.......

Your terrible Dan!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 22, 2011)

She came back limping this afternoon. My wife soon after saw a neighbor a few houses down shooting a BB gun at another cat that roams around here. I just had a good talk with that guy and he wont be doing that anymore, I dont think he is going to be stepping outside anymore for awhile either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



A few of my neighbors backed me up on this as they have cats also and we told him if he presses charges then we all will be also!!! I dont deal with stuff like this lightly!!! Ive hated this guy for many years now as all day long during the summer he runs noisy machines and I mean from 6:30 in the morning till about 8:30 at night so sitting on my deck to enjoy the afternoon is impossible. I am not exaggerating, all weekend long all day long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky (Mar 22, 2011)

Wade, 


Glad to hear she came back and I hope the injury is not serious.


Keep and eye on the guy that is abusing cats. Time and time again it has been shown that the type of person who abuses animals eventually takes a gun and starts using it on people. It is all part of a pattern. Watch him.


----------



## scotty (Mar 23, 2011)

Wade you are my kind of friend. Be nice until the other way becomes absolutely necessary. 
Im as far from an animal lover as one can be but cruelty is un acceptable for any reason.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 23, 2011)

He wasnt bleeding but its possible he might have a shiner. I dont lose my cool ever but between what he did and the attitude he gave me and getting in my face when confronted it just happened. Everyone there told him to just stay down which Im glad went that way or we probably would have ended up in jail or the hospital.


----------



## Scott (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmm seem to remember someone having a shiner a while back and blaming it on a piece of wood



. Rough out there in CT!! 


If someone is abusing animals they need their @ss handed to them. IMHO 


Thanks for sticking up for the little critters


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's our 15 year old beagle, "Griz" -- ready to catch a kibble as he awaits his evening meal. Note Griz's "fun meter" is registering "HIGH!"


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha! that tail is nothing but a bluuuuurrrrr.......!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## ibglowin (Mar 24, 2011)

Creepy!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 24, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Ha! that tail is nothing but a bluuuuurrrrr.......!



You aint kiddin!!!!!!! That dog is REARIN to go!


----------



## Rocky (Mar 24, 2011)

OilnH2O, He is a great looking little guy. Hard to believe is is 15!


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks. I could have posted a picture of how he spends _most_ of his day -- but since the only times he moves is to change his position as he sleeps -- there would be no "_blur_!"


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 30, 2011)

Wade, I have renewed respect for you!! I would have done the same thing. Between my son and me, we have 8 dogs. 5 in the kennel (english pointers) and 3 as pets. (Bichon, english setter and springer spaniel.) We are out in the boonies so we don't have those goofy neighbors to put up with!!


----------



## harlantk (Apr 18, 2011)

I can not have pets now, but the memories I have, and miss the boys dearly.
On the left is Dutchins (Duck or Ducky for short)and the right is Skeeter (the Skeet!!).






They knew what to do with the day......

Tim


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2011)

Cute as heck!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice, I can see why you miss them so much!


----------



## harlantk (Apr 19, 2011)

yes, lost both the same year, had them for 14 years...
What pair they were. and if I can ever again Ill definitely get my dog another pet. Yep Skeeter was Ducky's cat.
Till then... Another beer!

Tim


----------



## rrawhide (Apr 19, 2011)

This is Daisy, our Yellow Lab. She loves to sit like this and wait for friends and family to come over.


I think that she is part 'roo'.








We have her daughter too and her name is Cami.


rrawhide


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 19, 2011)

Now that is funny! You will have to tell me which part is the yellow lab as I can't see it!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Sammie is putting her two cents into the wine. She is letting me know it's dry and needs a little more chocolate.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 20, 2011)

Dan, it looks like you need a bigger grinder roll now! Rick, that is hilarious!!!!Me, I got my big Rott and then cats everywhere!!! Im turning into that crazy cat lady on "The Simpsons" over here!!!


----------



## Rocky (Apr 20, 2011)

Now Sammie is a really cute little guy. I'm guessing he is a Yorkie, right?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2011)

I think that breed is called an Italian Hero!


----------



## OilnH2O (May 26, 2011)

Griz's "fun meter" is no more... RIP to a good pup...


----------



## Runningwolf (May 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, Such a cute dog.


----------



## ibglowin (May 26, 2011)

I suspect somewhere that tail is still wagging. 

So sorry for the loss of a good and trusted friend.


----------



## Rocky (May 26, 2011)

Dave, 


You have our sympathies. This is the toughest part about having pets. I am sure Griz had a great life with you.


----------



## grapeman (May 26, 2011)

It is always hard to lose a little friend like that. They are always there when you need picking up or defend you from the most ferocious animal encountered. You have our sympathy.


----------



## Flem (May 26, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. They're part of the family.


----------



## Wade E (May 26, 2011)

Very very sorry to hear that my friend!!! My best friend is starting to get up there and I dread that day!!!!


----------



## OilnH2O (May 26, 2011)

Thanks, all of you, for the kind thoughts -- and, Wade, this thread has been a great idea of yours -- thanks. It is so good to see all of these "other" family members! 

Dave


----------



## harlantk (May 27, 2011)

Dave
I am so sorry to hear this. I still miss my buds, and one day there will be a new addition to my space. Till then, I shall remember 
Again I am sorry to hear of your loss.

Tim


----------



## Scott (May 27, 2011)

You gave each other a good life, so sad when the time comes. But they are waiting by the Rainbow Bridge for you! Oh crap just thinking about the story does me in. RIP pup


----------



## paubin (Aug 13, 2011)

I posted this on another thread but it belongs here also. What better pic for this thread on this forum than my 1 yr old golden retreiver "calista" begging for some wild fox grapes.







"Cali" will be competing in her first show soon and her brother will be shortly after. 


Pete


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 13, 2011)

Jack says its very nice to see another Golden around these forums! WOOF!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 13, 2011)

Great pets! Can you train the Golden to crush and destem those grapes and I dont want to know if the stems come out the other end!!!!! LOL


----------



## paubin (Aug 13, 2011)

Could be a new novelty wine, kind of like that monkey coffee. Hmmm, retriever wine....lmao ! I have three goldens and a st Bernard. The goldens are breed to be show dogs. My oldest bitch has 280 champion sires in her lineage back to 1900. I'm very proud of my pooches and the pups they have. I'm going to be expanding my little pack soon with another male and female to start another blood line.

Pete


----------



## Wade E (Aug 13, 2011)

St Bernard huh, do you have the little barrel on the collar full of wine aging?


----------



## paubin (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol, no she would just slobber all over it. She's a walking drewl factory.

Pete


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 2, 2011)

This is our newest addition, her name is baby. She was a rescue from a breeder who tried to breed her, she wouldn't breed so she was put in a cage and stored in a dark room for 3 years. When we got her she was so scared, I would just look at her and my world would go blurry.

Her eyes hadn't seen day light in so long her eyes would just water. Her breath was horrible due to rotting teeth and her coat was just urin soaked, it was so sad. When I picked her up, she just clung to me and there was no way I was going to leave her there, she was mine from that moment on.

She is such a sweet dog, she goes everywhere with me, including on the motorcycle, she loves life. I can see it in her that she likes the loving that she is experiencing for the first time in her life, that's my reward, and there's no better love from your pet, than the look of happiness.

I tried to upload a picture of her but it wont let me from my iPad for some reason.

I will when I get home next week. In the mean time, she's a black and brown long haired chihuahua, and she is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 3, 2011)

Good to see you again jobe05 and will look foward to seeing the picture of your rescue


----------



## Wade E (Oct 3, 2011)

Well well well, look who dropped in!! Good to hear from ya again Jobe!!


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry it's been a while.

Here's a pic of the rescue that we got. I just could resist when I saw her. She was caged and in a dark room for over 3 years. She smelled horrible, rotten teeth and hardly no hair. She was deathly afraid of everything and everyone. She has come out of her shell a lot since we have had her and she is so smart! And she is a spoiled rotten Daddy's girl.


----------

